# Substrate for HC?



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Finer substrates are usually better for growing HC. I'm currently trying to grow some in Flourite and although the HC is staying healthy, it's hard to keep down. Finer substrates seem to encourage carpeting a bit more because it can anchor more easily. The best substrate would be something fine and nutrient rich.

The unrevised watts/gallon rule is hard apply to most situations these days because of the increased efficiency of newer fluorescent tubes. Plus, if you have a 1,000 gallon tank that is (for some reason) only one and a half feet tall, you will have way too much light following the wpg rule, even using old T12 bulbs. 

High light intensity with Excel dosing should grow HC quite well. Just keep in mind it might end up being cheaper to go pressurized in the long. Also, carbon from CO2 is used more easily by the plants than the carbon from a glutaraldehyde solution (Excel).

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DANIELSON (Jul 15, 2010)

I have used amazonia aquasoil 2 and had good growth with HC. I did add some Rootmedic root tabs to the substrate for added nutrients but i did no layering or anything. Might want to check into that one. Also with HC it is pretty demanding with CO2, when i used excel only i didnt see as good of results as with CO2. And Anubias is very versitile when it comes to lighting so from low to high is fine. You should browse through hoppy's thread on lighting to give you a lot better idea on that issue.


----------



## tetrabettaguy97 (Oct 3, 2010)

It's very tough to figure out how to help HC flourish without CO2. 

Do you think Eco-Complete would be suitable for growing HC?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

tetrabettaguy97 said:


> Do you think Eco-Complete would be suitable for growing HC?


You shouldn't have any problems with it, other than it floating to the surface before it is has rooted.

As others have mentioned, using a finer substrate is best.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I would recommend Amazonia or Amazonia II Powder type for best HC growth. Never had any problems using the powder types and getting great HC growth (assuming good co2 supply and lights)


----------

